# Found a baby today



## CGKeith (Mar 3, 2013)

What a surprise! I found this little one in my outdoor enclosure (Syrian (golden) Greek). Just a solo, I couldn't find any others and couldn't find anyplace it could have come out of the ground.

My first baby of the year.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 3, 2013)

That is a beautiful baby ! Golden Greeks are so beautiful . My camera can never capture all that beautiful color . I hope you find more


----------



## oscar (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow what a find, it is really a beauty and looks so healthy.


----------



## JeffG (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh geez congratulations! From the title I though you meant in a Walmart parking lot or something. I'm relieved.


----------



## laney (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay congrats


----------



## kathyth (Mar 3, 2013)

What a great surprise.
So darn cute!


----------



## tortoiselover518 (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome find! Are you planning on raising it? Male or female?


----------



## Laurie (Mar 3, 2013)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## CGKeith (Mar 3, 2013)

RulerOfAllTortoises said:


> Awesome find! Are you planning on raising it? Male or female?



No not keeping, it will probably be available for sale in a couple of weeks once I see that it is eating good and getting along ok.

Won't know about the sex for 2 - 3 yrs in most cases.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 3, 2013)

What a great find!


----------



## immayo (Mar 3, 2013)

Such a little cutie!!


----------



## mctlong (Mar 3, 2013)

What a great surprise!


----------



## Kirin (Mar 3, 2013)

Super Cute! I Love It!


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 3, 2013)

Great find!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 3, 2013)

How freaking adorable! So cute!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous baby. What does the umbilical scar look like? Wonder if it was a summer baby from last year that is just now emerging from its winter slumber.


----------



## terryo (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! That itty bitty is adorable.


----------



## Char (Mar 3, 2013)

Such a cutie...


----------



## CGKeith (Mar 3, 2013)

Tom said:


> Gorgeous baby. What does the umbilical scar look like? Wonder if it was a summer baby from last year that is just now emerging from its winter slumber.



I'll take a look at it tomorrow.

It does still have the egg tooth and is still a little bit "out of round". The picture of it from the top looking down you can see a little bit on the front left.

That makes me think it is a fairly recent hatch.


----------



## Phobi (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my! what a trooper I hope their are more to come


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 3, 2013)

That sure is a cute baby ya got there ..


----------



## pugsandkids (Mar 3, 2013)

Such a neat treasure to find!


----------



## sibi (Mar 3, 2013)

If only I could find that in my backyard


----------



## cemmons12 (Mar 3, 2013)

That is a real beauty!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 4, 2013)

Awwww!


----------

